# just curious.



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok, here we go. A buddy of mine and I were joking around one day and somehow it came up that he was having problems with hemroids. Don't ask how the conversation got to that because I don't have a clue.:lol: Anyway he rides alot and used to work with me as a trail guide. He said his doctor was not surprised at all when he found out that he rode horses alot. I guess the Dr. said it was very common in horse riders. Has anyone else heard this because I haven't. i just hope it isn't something I have to look forward to as i get older.:shock:


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh don't you love how those conversations start? :lol: I've never heard of it at any rate. My trainer is older, so is my great grandmother and she rode every day till she turned 90 and neither of them had a hemorrhoid problem due to riding due to my knowledge at least (and I'm sure I would've had to listen to them complain about it if they had that problem lol). Maybe you have to be more susceptible to it or something. :/


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you expect us to publicly admit to having hemorrhoids , here?


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> you expect us to publicly admit to having hemorrhoids , here?


Why not!:lol: just curious if anyone had heard of it. I sure haven't.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Haha, conversations like that happen all the time at the barn I ride at. I have not idea how we even get on those topics.

However, I do not see how you can get hemorrhoids from riding horses. While not impossible, I do not believe it is that common. Hemorrhoids are usually caused by extreme pressure and unless you are literally riding on or straining your rectum while you ride, I don't see how it would be that common for a horse-back rider.

Perhaps if you don't have a good seat and kinda bounce all over the place it might cause a problem like that....


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have ridden horses since I have been 2 years old and never had a hemorroid in my life! However when I was a kid and spent all day on my horse, 7 days a week, bareback, I got a huge boil on my butt then spread to my hip and had to be frozen, lanced and drained.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

This isn't anything I've ever heard of o.o Then again, I'm not very old xD


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Not sure it's an age thing, but it is certainly a personal thing. I'm not sure how I would respond to that news item. Definetly not a good visual.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Never heard of this one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yidete (Mar 4, 2013)

Well, I think it's just a result of one common observation and one common misconception.

Observation: hemoroids are often found on people with sedentary work/lifestyle (truck drivers, office rats, PC/console gamers) and I think many doctors even consider prolonged sitting sitting being one of the main culprits (I think it's because of somewhat impaired circulation as the hind part of the sitter is so passive)

Misconception: riding is basically sitting on a horse, while horse does the job. (Heck, I have had few too many people being surprised about ''Are you sore from riding? Shouldn't the horse be sore, he's the one doing work, you just have to sit back and tell him what to do!'')

I wouldn't be surprised if there were the odd folk who would equate ''sitting'' on a horse to sitting in an armchair, even when they have PhD, especially taking into account that as most recreational riders do not develop visibly out of proportion bulked up muscle and don't go around munching on celery and protein shakes and don't do all those ''Oh, I'm so sportsman!'' things.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

hemorrhoids are a result of too little exercise and dietary fiber. not sure where that has anything to do with horses. If anything, I've heard of riding keeping "down there" in better shape.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Does your buddy have a cement saddle?


----------

